# overnight parking snowdonia



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

Have just visited a new cafe near capel curig and they allow overnight parking for £5, they are very friendly and the food was brill, it is called Moel Siabod cafe on the A5 near capel curig. heres a link to their website www.moelsiabodcafe.com
sat nav LL24 0EL.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is no mention whatsoever about MH o'nighting on their website!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Kalamitty, be great if you could submit details to the database. 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

Pete


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

no it does'nt say on their website but there are signs on the carpark walls, they have also got walks printed that they would give you copies. not sure how to add it to the database.


----------

